# Transmission drive belt not disengaging



## Green_Rino (Apr 13, 2015)

I have an old MTD tractor 135-698-000. I have all the old manuals i could find on the web. I needed to change the two main drive belts as one broke and the other was the incorrect belt (from original owner). After changing the belts (with OEM belts correct size and length) when i depress the clutch/break pedal the variable speed pulley doesn't disengage the transmission drive belt. Consequently it doesn't let me shift or break as there is direct power to the transmission and pressure on the clutch fork. What could be the problem. I attached an image of the parts breakdown for my tractor. I am assuming the variable speed pulley (82) top pulley should stop spinning when the clutch is pressed in. Am i not understanding the clutch set-up correctly?


----------

